
Ask HN: Summer Jobs for High School Senior? - rzach
I&#x27;ll be a senior next year. I&#x27;ve been programming since middle school and am familiar with Ruby, Python and C (I actually prefer the latter). I also enjoy math and am teaching myself calculus. I live in a town with virtually no tech scene (the little that there is is all web dev, which I&#x27;m not particularly interested in). I&#x27;m really more interested in the theoretical side of things rather than applied. I&#x27;m also interested in cryptography. Is there anything like that out there for a teenager?
======
sdan
Email people. Did that as a Junior and landed multiple internships.

Might be harder given the situation, but no harm getting to know your
industry.

